

Why consumers won't buy tablets - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-19882_3-10303158-250.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
russell
I suspect he is right. A year or so my SO wanted a new computer. She's an
artist so I suggested a tablet PC so she could draw directly on the screen. No
way. She wanted a big honking server class machine, 8 gigabytes, 4 cores that
could handle gigabyte Photoshop images, with a big monitor to show all the
detail And, oh yes, a Wacom tablet so she could draw pictures. I admit it's
not Granny's email laptop, but I suspect Granny doesnt want a tablet either.

~~~
rms
I agree. But Granny would be fine with a tablet with 17'' screen and full size
keyboard.

------
mixmax
I just got a new computer.

I switched from a tablet that I've had for around a year. I thought the idea
of a tablet was neat, I could draw on it, watch movies in bed without the
keyboard getting in the way, use it as a book to read PDF's, etc. In reality,
however, I never used the tablet functionality, and just used it as a normal
PC. So I switched back.

------
Readmore
These are some of the same arguments that people made to 'prove' an iPhone
wouldn't work. Then once they actually see the product they are the first in
line to pick one up.

